# por no decir



## RAVEGOA

Cómo podría expresar en inglés la expresión: "prudente por no decir cobarde"?? Hay alguna forma de traducir "por no decir"? He pensado: prudent to not say coward, pero eso significaría "prudente para no decir cobarde". Ay...q alguien me ayudeeee!!


----------



## parhuzam

Prudent for not saying coward.

Saludos


----------



## sastrem92

Prudent as not to use the word coward.

Mas saludos


----------



## Forero

¡Hola, RAVEGOA, y bienvenida al foro!

Supongo que _cobarde_ es adjetivo (cowardly) en esta frase, y no sustantivo (coward).

Creo que lo más natural y sucinto es "prudent if not cowardly" [prudente si no cobarde].

"Prudent to not say cowardly" suena informal y debe retraducirse "prudente para no decir que cobarde" más bien que "por".

Sería menos informal "prudent, not to say cowardly".  Se puede decir - no suena mal - pero es menos natural esta construcción en inglés que en castellano.  Tiende solicitar, pero no absolutamente, un contexto como "digamos _prudente_ por no decir _cobarde_".  Sí tiene el sentido de "por no decir", pero se puede interpretar también como "para no decir".

Hay otras maneras de decirlo, por ejemplo "prudent so as not to say cowardly", que se pueden retraducir o "por no decir" o "para no decir".

Me parece difícil expresar claramente el "por", pero ¿qué tal "cowardly, or rather prudent, for lack of a better word" [cobarde, o más bien prudente, por falta de mejor palabra]?  Creo que aquí no hay duda que dice que "por" y no "para".


----------



## parhuzam

Forero said:


> ¡Hola, RAVEGOA, y bienvenida al foro!
> 
> Supongo que _cobarde_ es adjetivo (cowardly) en esta frase, y no sustantivo (coward).
> 
> Creo que lo más natural y sucinto es "prudent if not cowardly" [prudente si no cobarde].
> 
> "Prudent to not say cowardly" suena informal y debe retraducirse "prudente para no decir que cobarde" más bien que "por".
> 
> Sería menos informal "prudent, not to say cowardly".  Se puede decir - no suena mal - pero es menos natural esta construcción en inglés que en castellano.  Tiende solicitar, pero no absolutamente, un contexto como "digamos _prudente_ por no decir _cobarde_".  Sí tiene el sentido de "por no decir", pero se puede interpretar también como "para no decir".
> 
> Hay otras maneras de decirlo, por ejemplo "prudent so as not to say cowardly", que se pueden retraducir o "por no decir" o "para no decir".
> 
> Me parece difícil expresar claramente el "por", pero ¿qué tal "cowardly, or rather prudent, for lack of a better word" [cobarde, o más bien prudente, por falta de mejor palabra]?  Creo que aquí no hay duda que dice que "por" y no "para".




I think you are making more of a grammatical exercise..... than translating the meaning.... for  in the Spanish  above,   it is just about being prudent not to call someone a coward....


----------



## Forero

¡Hola coforeros!



parhuzam said:


> Prudent for not saying coward.


Esta construcción parece decir que lo llamamos prudente porque no dijo que cobarde.



sastrem92 said:


> Prudent so as not to use the word coward.


"so as" = "para"/"por"; "as" = "tan"/"como".


----------



## Forero

parhuzam said:


> Prudent for not saying coward.





parhuzam said:


> I think you are making more of a grammatical exercise..... than translating the meaning.... for  in the Spanish  above,   it is just about being prudent not to call someone a coward....



I was interpreting the Spanish differently and was discussing the possible translations and their nuances.  If the actual meaning is "prudent not to call someone a coward", the best translation is probably just that.

I am not a native Spanish speaker.  Does "decir" really mean "call" in this case?


----------



## parhuzam

I still think that people are translating word by word instead of getting to the meaning.. I think there are grammatical pitfalls when dissecting a sentence in such a manner..

Pienso, que están traduciendo palabra por palabra y se olvídan del significado del original en castellano....


----------



## Forero

RAVEGOA,

¿puedes darnos algún contexto que aclare el sentido?


----------



## luisjr14

I believe the most acurate translation would be:
*Prudent so as not to use the word coward*.
Of course, I am not familiar with the phrase in spanish so more insight as to it's meaning shall be welcome.


----------



## Forero

¿Quién es prudente en la frase original?  ¿Quien no dice que cobarde, o quien no queremos llamar cobarde?

Who is prudent in the original sentence/phrase?  Do we mean to call someone prudent because it is less harsh than calling them a coward?  Or are we saying someone is prudent in not calling someone else a coward?

¿Quién es prudente en la frase original?  ¿Queremos llamar a alguien prudente porque es menos agudo que llamarle cobarde?  O ¿decimos que alguien es prudente en no llamar cobarde a otro/otra?


----------



## parhuzam

He/she  is...  or they are ....or it is 

" prudente por no decir cobarde...." = prudent for not saying coward.....

Lo además.. depende en el contexto.... no se puede agregar lo que no tiene la frase...

decir... es     = to say       saying the word but to no one specifically.

to call.....  es    =llamar     "   llamarlo cobarde"     to call him a coward.


----------



## Forero

parhuzam said:


> He/she  is...  or they are ....or it is
> 
> " prudente por no decir cobarde...." = prudent for not saying coward.....
> 
> Lo además.. depende en el contexto.... no se puede agregar lo que no tiene la frase...



RAVEGOA:

Creo que parhuzam tiene razón si no hay nada raro en el contexto.  Si nos das el contexto, te lo podemos asegurar.


----------



## RAVEGOA

Forero said:


> ¿Quién es prudente en la frase original? ¿Quien no dice que cobarde, o quien no queremos llamar cobarde?
> 
> Who is prudent in the original sentence/phrase? Do we mean to call someone prudent because it is less harsh than calling them a coward? Or are we saying someone is prudent in not calling someone else a coward?
> 
> ¿Quién es prudente en la frase original? ¿Queremos llamar a alguien prudente porque es menos agudo que llamarle cobarde? O ¿decimos que alguien es prudente en no llamar cobarde a otro/otra?


 

Ok guys. As prudent as coward are adjetives, not sustantives. Cowardly is an adverb. 

Otro ejemplo de "por no decir" puede ser: gracioso, por no decir feo (funny, to not saying ugly) Porque suena mejor la primera opción que la segunda, siendo ésta la correcta. This case, first adjetive is positive and the second one is negative. 

A veces, por miedo a enfrentarnos a problemas, actuamos con prudencia, cuando realmente tenemos miedo...cobardía, pero no queremos usar este término porque es negativo y nos intentamos engañar a nosotros mismos.

Sometimes, we are affraid of facing problems, so we act with prudence to avoid them, but actually we are being cowards, but we dont want to use this word coz it´s negative and we attempt to lie ourselfs calling us prudent.

Thanks a lot for all your responses, guys, but im not sure which one is correct.


----------



## gotitadeleche

"prudente por no decir cobarde" = well, let's just say it (he/she) was prudent, rather than cowardly.

Often we will say "Let's just say it was _prudent_"  with stress on the word prudent to indicate that it is understood we are avoiding using the word cowardly.


----------



## RAVEGOA

Forero said:


> RAVEGOA:
> 
> Creo que parhuzam tiene razón si no hay nada raro en el contexto. Si nos das el contexto, te lo podemos asegurar.


 
El contexto es de una canción que me han pedido traducir, en la que una pareja se quiere pero por miedo a retomar la relación, se dicen adiós. Ella es la que habla:

Fuimos prudentes, por no decir cobardes

The context is based in a song that i have to translate. It´s about a broken couple that actually want to take up again the relation ship, but they dont dare, therefore, they just say bye each other. And she sings:

We were prudent, for not saying coward

Coz the reality is that they wanted to be together again, but because of any circunstances...they didnt dare.

Ay, no sé si me he explicado. Sólo quiero la expresión natural que se suele usar para estos casos, no la traducida literalmente.


----------



## anipol

Hi Everybody! To me, the phrase in Spanish "X por no decir B" means that A is a euphemism for B.  That is: I say A because I don't want to say B, but B is what I really mean.  
"La comida estaba algo desabrida, por no decir horrible"  
"Se está poniendo corpulento, por no decir gordo"
Etc. 
I don't know how to express itin English but I hope this helps, anyway


----------



## parhuzam

We were prudent , but not cowards

En el contexto de la canción es .. we were prudent , not  cowards....for fear........" a retomar la relacion.."


----------



## gotitadeleche

Fuimos prudentes, por no decir cobardes = I'd like to think we were being prudent rather than cowardly


----------



## mlc1978

The literal translation of the phrase is "if not to say." It is used regularly when criticizing something and you want to use another word to soften a particularly harsh word.

We were prudent, if not to say cowardly. 

In a translation I might choose "weak" or "scared" over "cowardly"

Gotitadeleche's reply captures the sentiment more though


----------



## JackInMadrid

RAVEGOA said:


> Ok guys. As prudent as coward are adjetives, not sustantives. Cowardly is an adverb.
> 
> Otro ejemplo de "por no decir" puede ser: gracioso, por no decir feo (funny, to not saying ugly) Porque suena mejor la primera opción que la segunda, siendo ésta la correcta. This case, first adjetive is positive and the second one is negative.
> 
> A veces, por miedo a enfrentarnos a problemas, actuamos con prudencia, cuando realmente tenemos miedo...cobardía, pero no queremos usar este término porque es negativo y nos intentamos engañar a nosotros mismos.
> 
> Sometimes, we are affraid of facing problems, so we act with prudence to avoid them, but actually we are being cowards, but we dont want to use this word coz it´s negative and we attempt to lie ourselfs calling us prudent.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your responses, guys, but im not sure which one is correct.



To clear up something:

coward is a noun: He is a coward
cowardly is both an adjective and an adverb:
He is a cowardly man (adjective)
He ran away cowardly (adverb)

Jack


----------



## Forero

This does seem to be the meaning I was presuming in post #4.  The most natural way to say it (explicitly, succinctly, or whatever) will depend on the flow of the nearby context.


----------



## nanel

No tengo ni idea de cómo se dice en inglés, pero el significado en español es que que ya indicó anipol:



anipol said:


> Hi Everybody! To me, the phrase in Spanish "X por no decir B" means that A is a euphemism for B. That is: I say A because I don't want to say B, but B is what I really mean.
> "La comida estaba algo desabrida, por no decir horrible"
> "Se está poniendo corpulento, por no decir gordo"
> Etc.
> I don't know how to express itin English but I hope this helps, anyway


 
Me parece que las respuestas de los posts #2 y 3 van bien encaminadas en cuando al sentido del original en español, si tienen sentido o no en inglés, ya no lo sé.

A ver si esto ayuda a nuestros compañeros angloparlantes y encontramos la respuesta que buscamos


----------



## gotitadeleche

nanel said:


> No tengo ni idea de cómo se dice en inglés, pero el significado en español es que que ya indicó anipol:
> 
> 
> 
> Me parece que las respuestas de los posts #2 y 3 van bien encaminadas en cuando al sentido del original en español, si tienen sentido o no en inglés, ya no lo sé.
> 
> A ver si esto ayuda a nuestros compañeros angloparlantes y encontramos la respuesta que buscamos



Creo que necesitamos más contexto, como la frase anterior y la posterior, para dar una respuesta más acertada. Pero ya he dado una versión con el contexto que ya tenemos. ¿No te gustó?


----------



## parhuzam

I was thinking :

we were (prudent) not cowards

If you take out prudent... it is the core of the meaning....

"we were prudent. We were not cowards...

What do you think?


----------



## gotitadeleche

parhuzam said:


> I was thinking :
> 
> we were (prudent) not cowards
> 
> If you take out prudent... it is the core of the meaning....
> 
> "we were prudent. We were not cowards...
> 
> What do you think?



I think that changes the meaning. The idea is that they were cowards, but were trying to find a nicer way of phrasing it. Prudent is the euphemism they are using for coward.


----------



## parhuzam

"I think that changes the meaning. The idea is that they were cowards, but were trying to find a nicer way of phrasing it. Prudent is the euphamism they are using for coward."

That is exactly what they are saying... finding a nicer way to say coward..
They are expressing doubt for their actions... which they may view as negative...(according to some of the postings above.)


----------



## Forero

parhuzam said:


> *(Post #2) *Prudent for not saying coward.


 
This is not the correct meaning. It says that not saying coward is what makes us prudent (que el no decir que "cobarde" sea lo que nos hace prudentes).



sastrem92 said:


> *(Post #3) *Prudent as not to use the word coward.


 
This doesn't sound like good English. Adding the word _so_ just before _as_ makes it good English, but then it would more likely mean _para_ than _por_.

*Todavía esperamos más contexto.*


----------



## nanel

gotitadeleche said:


> Creo que necesitamos más contexto, como la frase anterior y la posterior, para dar una respuesta más acertada. Pero ya he dado una versión con el contexto que ya tenemos. ¿No te gustó?


Sí me gustó, pero el significado no es exactamente el mismo, a lo mejor no existe una frase con exactamente el mismo significado... 

Pensé que el contexto que os habían dado era suficiente, pero lo intentaré yo también, a ver si esto ayuda (¡Y parecía fácil la frasecita!  ):

Un chico me empujó y me gritó que me apartara. Yo decidí callarme y ser prudente, por no decir cobarde.

Es decir, realmente fui cobarde, pero decir que fui prudente suena mejor.

Es como estar hablando y decir "fui prudente" pero de repente te das cuenta de que realmente lo que has sido es un cobarde, así que añades "por no decir cobarde", es decir, estoy diciendo que fui prudente para evitar decir que fui cobarde. No sé si me explico.

I'll say I was prudent in order to avoid saying what I really was, which is a coward.


----------



## fobits

Uf, ¡tanto enredo!  A mí me parece muy sencillo:

...prudent, not to say cowardly.   (con una coma)

Me suena más natural que los otras sugestiones, y más corta tambíen.


----------



## gotitadeleche

nanel said:


> Sí me gustó, pero el significado no es exactamente el mismo, a lo mejor no existe una frase con exactamente el mismo significado...
> 
> Pensé que el contexto que os habían dado era suficiente, pero lo intentaré yo también, a ver si esto ayuda (¡Y parecía fácil la frasecita!  ):
> 
> Un chico me empujó y me gritó que me apartara. Yo decidí callarme y ser prudente, por no decir cobarde.
> 
> Es decir, realmente fui cobarde, pero decir que fui prudente suena mejor.
> 
> Es como estar hablando y decir "fui prudente" pero de repente te das cuenta de que realmente lo que has sido es un cobarde, así que añades "por no decir cobarde", es decir, estoy diciendo que fui prudente para evitar decir que fui cobarde. No sé si me explico.
> 
> I'll say I was prudent in order to avoid saying what I really was, which is a coward.



Perdona nanel, lo que quiera decir es que necesitamos que RAVEGOA nos dé más contexto de la canción que está traduciendo, como él explica en post #16. Entiendo lo que la frase queire decir, pero como RAVEGOA tiene un texto concreto, y es de una canción, pensaba que nos ayudaría tener las palabras que lo rodean.


----------



## e.ma

gracias por poner orden, anipol; parhuzam no conoce la expresión española; la lección de forero en su primera intervención es crema pura... de sus propuestas, para mí la mejor es "prudent if not cowardly"


----------



## parhuzam

Hola,
No conozco la expresión española, pero estoy tratando de llegar al significado

Estaba pensando que en Íngles,  creo que "prudent if not cowardly" no
funciona... se tiene que decir.... " we reasoned prudently if not cowardly"
o  "prudently if not cowardly...también  ......"we were prudent if not cowards.". 

Si es comparación entonces...   debe ser      object  - object        adjective - adjective   y   no 
object - adjective

Quizás hay un angloparlante que pueda clarificar esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Forero

parhuzam said:


> Hola,
> No conozco la expresión española, pero estoy tratando de llegar al significado
> 
> Estaba pensando que en Íngles,  creo que "prudent if not cowardly" no
> funciona... se tiene que decir.... " we reasoned prudently if not cowardly"
> o  "prudently if not cowardly...también  ......"we were prudent if not cowards.".
> 
> Si es comparación entonces...   debe ser      object  - object        adjective - adjective   y   no
> object - adjective
> 
> Quizás hay un angloparlante que pueda clarificar esto.
> 
> Saludos.



_Prudent_ y _cowardly_ son adjetivos los dos.


----------



## anipol

Hi, I don't want to change the focus of the discussion but I've had a doubt since the beginning of the thread:
Would the word _cautious_ have the same connotation as _prudent _here?
Saludos,
Anipol


----------



## RAVEGOA

Hola chicos,

Nanel ha cogido bien el sentido de la frase, la cual me parece haber explicado bien. No hace falta más contexto, pero explico la canción:

Dos personas se quieren, quieren volver y no se atreven por cualquier circunstancia. Cuando llega la hora de hablar y retomar la relación no lo hacen...por miedo más q por prudentes.

I mean: They were prudent, better said than cowardly, when cowardly is the correct word, but its negative.

Big, better word to mean fat
Funny, better word to mean ugly or horrible.

I think my explanations are quite clear..dunno, but maybe there is not an expression to say it in English. I´ll ask my teacher in Australia...


----------



## parhuzam

Big, better word to mean fat
Funny, better word to mean ugly or horrible.

Entonces....se puede decir "el esta bién desarrollado/nutrido, por no decir panzón."

Funny,  but "panzón" has a negative connotation last time I looked.

Saludos.


----------



## RAVEGOA

Yeah, that´s right. When you see your friend´s todler and the it´s a bit extrange (por no decir...feíto), you usually say to your friend something like: 

-Ohhh, he´s so cute....

Cute is positive for every situation in this case, coz all children are cute. But imagine, that the kid is...funny...ugly; big ears, crossed-eye... But you say cute...por no decir...lindo, que no lo es.


But the whole expression is told to yourself or someone else who you trust:

Oh, Peter´s babe...well, yeah....he´s cute....(por no decir feo)

There is a slight touch of irony, and the second part is said almost mumbling. 

And yes, en español solemos decir de los niños:

-Oh, qué lustroso está, *por no decir* que el niño es una bola de grasa o que es un panzón.


----------

